# Can't receive email in Incredimail.



## Sky (Oct 25, 2003)

I've been using Incredimail for some time now and never had any problems. I get a lot of spam, and I decided to download an anti-spam program someone told me about. ( http://www.giantcompany.com ) Unfortunately, I have not been able to receive email since. I have uninstalled the anti-spam program, but it didn't help. I uninstalled and reinstalled incredimail. That didn't work either. But I don't understand when I uninstalled incredimail, why were all my folders and other saved emails still there when I reinstalled it?? Anyway, I cannot receive email, but I can send it. Any ideas? Oh, it will receive a little bit of the first message, but then it freezes up and won't receive anymore. I have Windows XP.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

The why of it may be irrelevant at this point and there are too many variables in dealing with the situation to determine what happened without actually seeing the process of error/uninstall/reinstall, etc.

while incredimail is still installed print out any mail you want if any, and backup your contact list(s) to floppy or print them out, as necessary.

Go through this troubleshooter to start with:

http://www.incredimail.com/english/faq/sendreceive.html

If you choose to uninstall and not use Incredimail (recommended) then I know how you can easily defeat the Spam with Outlook Express (OE). Really, a third-party Spam blocker is unnecessary because the tools already exist so you can use OE, using a 'white-list' technique. Not attempting the useless attempts to block spam common words or blocking senders in OE. Blocking potentially infected attachments (in OE) while leaving non-threatening attachments alone is also easily configured in OE, protecting you from virus. Most the tools are already there to do these things, the third-party software distributors like Incredimail and Spam blockers won't tell you already came with Windows.

Please see the following printable attachment for more information.

For questions or concerns please reply to this. I believe, but am not postive, that Incredimal simply uses the Windows address book, like Netscape to save your contacts. Again, be sure and back up your contact list before uninstalling Incredimail.

***

To create a backup copy of your IncrediMail files:

* Select File | Data and Settings Transfer | Transfer to New Computer... from the menu in IncrediMail.
* Click OK.
* Choose the folder and file name of your backup copy.
* Select Save.
* Watch IncrediMail backing up your data.
* Close the finishing dialog with OK.

***

To export your Outlook Express address book files (Contact List(s) Do this too. OK?

Click the Start button; Programs; Accessories; Adress Book; Click the Addresses button; Insert a freshly formatted floppy disk in the [A] drive; Click the File menu, point to Export, and then click Address Book (WAB); Use the drop down arrow beside 'Save In' to select 3 1/2 Floppy [A:]; Type a name like 'Address Book Backup' in the 'File Name Box and click the Save button. Repeat this procedure for each identity as appropriate.
For all other address book formats:

In the Address Book, click the File menu, point to Export, and then click Other Address Book. Click the address book or file type you want to export to, and then click Export.


----------

